# Guppy grass to carpet tank



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

It will always grow up and everywhere. Pick a different plant

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nreyes112 (Aug 16, 2012)

What do you recommend?


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Guppy grass grows too wildly to grow as a carpet. Give us your tank specs: light, size, and substrate and we'll give you a better recommendation.


----------



## Nreyes112 (Aug 16, 2012)

Monster Fish said:


> Guppy grass grows too wildly to grow as a carpet. Give us your tank specs: light, size, and substrate and we'll give you a better recommendation.


29 gal long, 60 watt fluorescent bulb, Eco complete substrate with a regular grade gravel cap, liquid ferts and liquid co2


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Nreyes112 said:


> 29 gal long, 60 watt fluorescent bulb, Eco complete substrate with a regular grade gravel cap, liquid ferts and liquid co2


I'm guessing these are stock light bulbs so... I'd go with some dwarf sagittaria.


----------



## Nreyes112 (Aug 16, 2012)

Monster Fish said:


> I'm guessing these are stock light bulbs so... I'd go with some dwarf sagittaria.


Ok I'll look into it, how do I start or what should I use to do the carpet?


----------

